# Brak polskich znakow w KDE/X

## Belliash

Posadzilem nowy system, wszystko niby dziala OK, ale nie mam polskich znakow diaktrycznych.

Wchodzac do centrum sterowania KDE zauwazylem ze nie moge wybrac ukladu klawiatury. Dlaczego? Nie ma zadnych na liscie.

Zauwazylem ze nie mam xkbd, wiec go zemergowalem ale nadal jest tam pusto.

Czego moze brakowac?

Albo co jest nie tak?

----------

## kfiaciarka

Jak to nie ma polskich znaków diakrytycznych? Nie możesz nimi pisać czy ci krzaczki wyswietla? Jak krzaczki to sobie zmień czcionke na taką co wyświetla polskie znaki, A jak nie możesz pisać to wywal xkbvariant z xorg.conf Nie wiem czy to Ci pomoże ale jak ja miałem problem to to pomogło.

----------

## Belliash

http://free.of.pl/m/macrosoft/snapshot2.png

Oto chodzi.

Skad wziasc uklady klawiatur?

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja nie miałem tej zakladki ale emergnąłem kxkb, xxkb i jest  :Smile:  kkbswitch te z sie może przydać :Smile: 

Mógłbyś podać swoje 

```
equery list kb
```

 dla porównania.

Masz pewnie modularne xorgi, co? Spróbuj sie syncować może coś to da.Last edited by kfiaciarka on Sun Mar 12, 2006 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

```
PECET Settings # equery list kb

[ Searching for package 'kb' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r5 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-misc/xkbd-0.8.12 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-misc/xkbdata-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2 (0)
```

Prosze bardzo  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> PECET Settings # equery list kb
> 
> ...

 

To ci sie udało czy nie?

----------

## Raku

Wypowiedz w oryginale należała do rafkup'a:

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> PECET Settings # equery list kb
> 
> ...

 

Problem nadal wystepuje.

Gdyby dzialalo w temacie byloby [SOLVED]

od raku: Lekko się zapędziłem w sklejaniu podwójnych wypowiedzi.

Powyższy tekst rafkupa skleiłem przez pomyłkę do tekstu kfiaciarki. Zanim się zorientowałem, że to ja coś nie ten teges zrobiłem  a nie rafkup, jego post zaliczył /dev/null, za co przepraszam.

Chyba dość moderowania na dziś  :Sad: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ładnie ładnie raku. Musisz częsciej oko przymykać  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Belliash

@Raku: Ja sie nie gniewam  :Wink: .

Powracajac do tematu:

Jak wytlumaczyc brak mozliwosci wyboru ukladu klawiatury?

----------

## no4b

Ja nie mam nawet tej "zakładki" w kcontrol, a polskie znaki mam, czego dowodem może być ten właśnie post.

Ustaw odpowiednio xorg.conf (Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"), następnie zainstaluj polski język do kde i wybierz go w country/region & language.

SOA#1.

A co do wyboru układu klawiatury, nie wiem, nigdy tego nie potrzebowałem, bo używam tylko jednego układu.

----------

## Belliash

Ze w xorg mozna to ustawic to ja wiem.

Na kompie jest 2 userow.

Jeden uzywa PL KDE drugi wer ANG  :Wink: .

Nie interesuj mnie obejscia problemu, tylko rozwiazanie.

Ostatnio na forum sporo sie mowi o noobach.

Jestem noobem bo nie potrafie "wsadzic" ukladow klawiatur do tej zakladki  :Wink: .

Czekam az ludzie ktorzy uwazaja iz nie sa noobami znajda na to lekarstwo.

----------

## Raku

może brakuje ci kde-base/kxkb ?

drogą dedukcji: 

```
cat /usr/portage/kdebase-meta/kdebase-meta-3.5.1.ebuild
```

jest tam coś z xkb w nazwie

----------

## Belliash

Mam posadzone kdelibs i kdebase (nie uzywam met pakietow).

I xkbd tez mam posadzone.

Mimo to nie dziala.

Reemergowalem Qt kdelibs i kdebase ale nadal to samo.

----------

## Drwisz

A miałeś wcześniej postawione inne kde? Może jest podlinkowane do katalogu ze starą wersją. Być może etc-update źle nadpisało pliki konfiguracyjne,(lub jeszcze tego nie zrobiłeś) sprawdź je. Zrób jeszcze revdep-rebuild (tak na wszelki wypadek). I zerknij tutaj http://docs.kde.org/stable/pl/kdebase/kxkb/configuringkxkb.html

----------

## Belliash

To jest 1 KDE.

Innej wersji nigdy nie bylo.

Nawet reinstalwoane nie bylo.

Czy jest za tem sens robic revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## wuja

Bawiłem sie ostatnio trochę z Xgl i z bliżej nieznanego mi powodu straciłem polski uklad klawiatury, mało tego - nie działało też Ctrl+Alt+Fx i klawisze numeryczne. Nie pomagało nic co mogłem wygooglać ani zaklęcia szamanów.

Zrobiłem tak:1.

```
emerge -C kxkb kbfx kbd setxkbmap xkbcomp xkbevd xkbutils libxkbfile libxkbui xkbd xkbdata kbproto
```

2. Usunąłem katalog /usr/share/X11/xkb

3.

```
emerge -avD kbfx kbd setxkbmap xkbcomp xkbevd xkbutils libxkbfile libxkbui xkbd xkbdata kbproto
```

4.

```
 emerge -avD kxkb
```

  :Smile:   :Very Happy:  i działa.

/edit/Zapomniałem - w xorg.conf mam tylko:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

       Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

     Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection
```

Zakładka "Układ klawiatury" w Centrum jest ale mam ją szarą, czyli nie jest zaptaszkowane "Włącz uklad klawiatury"

----------

## polygon7

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> http://free.of.pl/m/macrosoft/snapshot2.png
> 
> Oto chodzi.
> 
> Skad wziasc uklady klawiatur?

 

Ja mam takie głupie pytanie (ale czasem, rzeczy najbardziej oczywiste

są nie widoczne na pierwszy rzut oka) na screenshocie w zakładce ,,Layout''

masz checkboksa - ,,Enable keyboard layouts'' - zaznaczałeś go może?

----------

